
Access Granted - dependenttypes
https://www.wiumlie.no/2019/rettspraksis/12-07-access-granted/
======
dependenttypes
The supreme court decision:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=no&tl=en&u=https%3...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=no&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Frettspraksis.no%2Fwiki%2FHR-2019-1725-A)

The author of this article is the creator of CSS.

